# LEAKED: Real Uncut NASA Footage. Life on Mars...



## paulitician

They can't cover this up anymore. Amazing!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mOxQghay9w&feature=youtu.be]LEAKED: real uncut NASA footage by Curiosity rover displaying life form on mars (clear evidence) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Was some compelling evidence on one of the "NASA's Unexplained Files" shows about the early Viking missions testing for life and seemingly getting positive results. Latter tests heating the soil killing off any pos-results but were taken as proof of no-life so they wanna retest and not heat the soil again to see if a pos result comes up again.


----------



## paulitician

Delta4Embassy said:


> Was some compelling evidence on one of the "NASA's Unexplained Files" shows about the early Viking missions testing for life and seemingly getting positive results. Latter tests heating the soil killing off any pos-results but were taken as proof of no-life so they wanna retest and not heat the soil again to see if a pos result comes up again.



Yeah, it is a fascinating topic.


----------



## RandomVariable

When the meteor hit the Earth some dinosaurs stayed on here on Earth. Others escaped to another planet. Both have evolved into higher life forms.


----------



## Yurt

does it taste like chicken?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I don't laugh too easily these days, but when they enabled the sound and you hear the chicken clucking noises...I laughed.  Out loud.


----------



## Politico

Classic comedy...


----------



## Statistikhengst

lol.....


----------



## DriftingSand

Some aliens took this video of possible life on earth:


----------



## sandy.cheeks

There isn't enough love in the world.


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## Vandalshandle

I don't see why you guys can spend so much time on this subject, when the National Enquirer tells us that Camilla's world is unraveling because she discovered that Charles is cross dressing. I'm devastated!


----------



## Bill Angel

Curiosity Rover Investigates Artifacts of Life on Mars​


----------



## BlackFlag




----------



## Delta4Embassy

Think the alien history shows are government backed disinformation projects.  They actually do more to disuade belief than encourage belief.


----------



## paulitician

Remix...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_85524&feature=iv&src_vid=7mOxQghay9w&v=y_o0YqtG3cs]chicken on mars remix "curiosity has a friend" - the chicken song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne

paulitician said:


> They can't cover this up anymore. Amazing!
> 
> 
> LEAKED: real uncut NASA footage by Curiosity rover displaying life form on mars (clear evidence) - YouTube



So which came first on Mars? The space chicken or the intergalactic egg?


----------



## GreenBean

paulitician said:


> They can't cover this up anymore. Amazing!
> 
> 
> LEAKED: real uncut NASA footage by Curiosity rover displaying life form on mars (clear evidence) - YouTube



That chicken was released by the nazis who got there before us - it's part of their plot to terra form the planet and make it safe for Human Habitation   

Martian Settlers May Need Chickens To Conquer The Red Planet


----------

